# 4 Day Clearance Sale at BuyCostumes



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received my newsletter email from BuyCostumes that they are having a preview sale for email customers starting today. 40% off on top of the already marked down prices in those two categories. Coupon Code in the newsletter is good thru 5/15/11 at 11:59pm CDT. 

BTW they reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount, so maybe they will compare the order email address to their mailing list to see if you are on it.

Should also mention that they have very inexpensive standard and economy shipping rates.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

so is there a coupon code you can share with us? ha ha


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I got the same E-mail and the coupon code it gave me was: CLEAR40 .


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Tonight at Midnight is the deadline for this deal people! I just submited my order and saved a total of $35!


----------

